# Effects of not culling rcs.



## landonnap (Mar 31, 2017)

Well a pro of culling is that the Sakura coloring will be stronger. A con is either having to house or kill the culls. Although some people would love them as a ROAK


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Turningdizzy (Apr 5, 2014)

landonnap said:


> Well a pro of culling is that the Sakura coloring will be stronger. A con is either having to house or kill the culls. Although some people would love them as a ROAK
> Kill!? Nooooo-that's mean. If you are gonna cull them, either sell them cheap(with the proper description), RAOK them the same, or at least feed them to fish. If you toss them to their doom in a tank with fish, at least they will serve a purpose in life, albeit one they may not like. Never, just KILL them.


----------



## landonnap (Mar 31, 2017)

That's pretty much the same as killing. I would never though. Many people will even pay a little for culls. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## illbethejudge (Feb 13, 2017)

Question is how i ended up with higher grade than sakuras?


----------



## Dman911 (Nov 24, 2016)

You can breed lower quality shrimp and end up with higher quality but don't ask me how because all that genetics stuff is not something I'm well versed in. I think it has to do with natural genetics being pasted down so even the lower grade shrimp may carry some of the more desirable traits as passive genes and pass them down to the next generation? Just a shot in the dark on answering that.

If your looking to offload some culls shoot me a PM as I'm looking to get into keeping shrimp also and what better way to start than with some cheap culls.

Dan


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

I haven't had a bkk in over 4 years but just had a blue shadow panda pop up in my crs tank. I haven't culled in there probably just as long. Hell I just started taking care of that tank again.


----------



## Mango (Dec 12, 2015)

illbethejudge said:


> Question is how i ended up with higher grade than sakuras?


Chances are your sakura grade shrimps were likely Fire Red or Painted Fire Red culls which will give you some high grade offsprings.


----------



## illbethejudge (Feb 13, 2017)

So if i start culling the sakura grade and lower grade chances i might ended up with a high grade rcs colony? when is the best time to cull?


----------



## Zoidburg (Mar 8, 2016)

Before the offspring reach breeding age.


Make sure you keep at least 1-3 of your best males and the best females. Put the culls (or the desired breeding shrimp) into a new tank. If you have a cull tank and a separate for breeding better colored shrimp, then you may occasionally find some nicer shrimp in the cull tank that you could move back to the breeding colony.


----------



## illbethejudge (Feb 13, 2017)

Zoidburg said:


> Before the offspring reach breeding age.
> 
> 
> Make sure you keep at least 1-3 of your best males and the best females. Put the culls (or the desired breeding shrimp) into a new tank. If you have a cull tank and a separate for breeding better colored shrimp, then you may occasionally find some nicer shrimp in the cull tank that you could move back to the breeding colony.


Can i keep the culls in a 5 gallon tank?(only one available)


----------



## Zoidburg (Mar 8, 2016)

If the tank is cycled, then sure, although smaller tanks can be harder to keep the parameters table.


----------



## brook39 (Aug 12, 2016)

I'm my opinion You always need to cull Neocardinia, mostly because of low grade Males. You can have nice colored colony of female RCS but 1 low grade Male is enough to waste all the time spending on culling.


----------



## illbethejudge (Feb 13, 2017)

brook39 said:


> I'm my opinion You always need to cull Neocardinia, mostly because of low grade Males. You can have nice colored colony of female RCS but 1 low grade Male is enough to waste all the time spending on culling.


time to start culling👍


----------

